# Baker21's Superb Pre-edition38 Detail.....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

No car booked in this weekend as I have planned to head to Edition38 tomorrow so today would see me attend to my own motor.........

No 'little helper' today as she was up North on a little trip to see her best friend but also managed to get her to take a de-tour to pick up some new 'winter rims' for me (pics to follow later).....

This is really a 'mini-detail' I suppose as I like to think that I keep the car in pretty good shape using the 2BM, etc but this needed to be done as I don't really want it to be looking sorry for itself tomorrow at the show.......:thumb:

The Superb was looking as follows around 10AM:


















































































The car didn't look too bad but after a weeks driving around it was looking a little sorry for itself so on with the detail......:detailer:

*The Detail Process*

Decided to do the wheels first so I removed each wheel cleaning them with Megs APC, Wheel Brush and Megs Gold Class Shampoo;





































Each wheel was dried with a Drying Towel;



















Back of wheels sealed with two coats of CG Jetseal 109 and applicator;










Then the front centre section of the wheel was sealed with two coats of CG Jetseal 109 and applicator;










Then the mirror polsihed lip was cleaned with Brasso;










While each wheel was off I attacked each wheel arch with the pressure washer, Tardis and some Megs APC;




























(Spot the broken Bump Stop...........)














































I then moved the car to the front of the house ready to be washed;




























Then the car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, 2BM consisting of Megs Gold Class Shampoo, Megs Buckets and Gritguards, Eurow Lambswool Wash Mitt and a Megs Wash Mitt;










Check out the beading on the wheels;




























After the car had been washed and rinsed I sprayed Megs Last Touch all over the car;










Then the car was dried with my a Waffle Weave Drying Towel;










I then went around the car with the Brinkmann and inspected the paintwork and as expected no major correction work needed, only a couple of areas needed attention on the boot where things had been loaded in and out of it. I was happy that my wash process was working well and I wasn't putting defects onto the paint work any more.......:thumb:

On the few marks on the bumper and boot lid I used the UDM with a 3M Finishing Pad and some Menz Final Finish Polish;










Then I moved onto using some Megs APC, Megs Last Touch with various microfibres in the engine bay;










The trim was treated to some 303 Aerospace Protectant;










The rubbers were treated with some Gummi Pflege Stift;










Door shuts and boot shut cleaned with Megs APC followed by Last Touch and a Microfibre;










Hoovered all the interior, Microfibre Mitt and a Megs Detailer Brush;










All the interior trim was treated to some 303 Aerospace Protectant on an applicator pad;










Cleaned all windows with Megs Glass Cleaner;










I then dressed all the remaining vehicle rubbers with some Gummi Pflege Stift;










I then applied a coat of CG 50/50 using a Megs Applicator Pad;










I then treated the finish to some Megs Ultimate Quik Detailer with a microfibre cloth;










Then finally added some CG New Car Smell to the interior;










*The Results*






























































































































































































Some wheels for sale at Edition38 tomorrow.......how many cars do you know that you can fit 4 x 18" Alloys into the boot?










And that is me for the day? Think that will be good enough for the show tomorrow?

Nice to be doing my own motor for a change and also nice to spend more time doing the 'little things' as opposed to machine correction time.......:buffer:

Then the 'little helper' returned back from her trip up north with my 'winter wheels';














































Looking forward to putting these on later in the year...........

Comments good or bad welcome as always.......


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You must have the coolest Superb in the world??

Nice work - stunning finish, and what a lovely interior it has!


----------



## Pole Position (Aug 6, 2008)

looks superb.....








:tumbleweed:


i know......i'll get my coat


----------



## Pole Position (Aug 6, 2008)

seriously tho that is a really nice motor and a great job you've done too

like the new winter rims too!

very dishy..........i've gotta stop doing this


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

coolest skoda ever?! 

And those wheels are not winter wheels!! winter wheels are banded steels or something like that, not with a polished face!! mad man! They'll look amazing anyway!


----------



## Ska (Jan 11, 2007)

Class act! that interior looks like a mini A8 interior, well done fella:thumb:


----------



## m30rmf (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice car mate, and what does little helper drive?????


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Simply stunning :thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Fantastic, those alloys really suit the car too :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

very nice, very tidy car too.


----------



## m30rmf (Apr 1, 2008)

Wish my polished lips were as shiny as yours!!!!! How are you at restoring wheels???lol


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

One of the nicest skoda's i've seen:thumb: love the alloys on your car at the moment, the winter ones look good to:thumb:


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

NIce work, looking great. Have to admit though, I love the Merc rims but they're gonna be a nightmare to keep clean but they'll look awesome and save the expensive rims so that's what counts!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

It's about time you had some pic's of your motor on DW, Nice work Baker.............:thumb:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Great work mate, car looks excellant so do the rims lol!

Hopefully see it at the show tomorrow


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

My tribe would destroy that lovely cream in minutes. I think those Superbs look really nice, but I must have black leather.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Brilliant work Baker :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking very good, they should be blown away


----------



## nicko_12345 (Apr 3, 2007)

Only thing missing is cream leather


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

that is the nicest superb ive seen and ive seen alot of them! top job!


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice tidy up there Si, 

I got to say I just love those winter wheels..... Love the dish.......
Are you sure you want to use them for winter use?

Post some pics once there on!!!!!


----------



## carsey (Jun 27, 2008)

Really nice clean car. Lovely rims too


----------



## mdk1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice work Si,


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

liked that car a lot when you came up to the Bicester meet, but it looks lovely after a quick detail 

hope it survives the rain this weekend


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow :argie: I love your car - never seen full pics of it before as it's always in the background of your details lol.

I personally prefer the "winter wheels"! But still - car will look great on either set.


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Fantastic job and great post as always. Car looks great, hope you enjoyed the show.


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Looking A1, surprisingly! 

Top job.

Steve


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

That is one SUPERB looking car you've got there :argie:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

RussZS said:


> You must have the coolest Superb in the world??
> 
> Nice work - stunning finish, and what a lovely interior it has!


Slightly late on all the replies but this is the first chance I have had to come on here since I posted the topic...........

Thanks for the kind comment mate, there are a few other modded Superb's over in Europe that look better than mine.......

Glad you like it mate, was happy with the finish and both the paintwork and interior aren't looking too bad.......:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Pole Position said:


> seriously tho that is a really nice motor and a great job you've done too
> 
> like the new winter rims too!
> 
> very dishy..........i've gotta stop doing this


:lol:

You wouldn't be the first person to say that in your first post mate.......:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

edthedrummer said:


> coolest skoda ever?!
> 
> And those wheels are not winter wheels!! winter wheels are banded steels or something like that, not with a polished face!! mad man! They'll look amazing anyway!


That is some statement mate, flattered but I think not.......

Yeah they may be a bit flash but when I saw them I knew I had to have them, just need to find some tyres I can stretch over them now for a trial fit..........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Ska said:


> Class act! that interior looks like a mini A8 interior, well done fella:thumb:


Never heard it called that before but it's not bad considering the mileage and all the passengers I take are always surprised by the amount of legroom.....:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

m30rmf said:


> Nice car mate, and what does little helper drive?????


Thanks and funny you should ask that......don't have any pictures hosted elswewhere but she used to drive an A4 Avant 2.6 V6 lowered running my old 17's off the Superb but we had to get rid of it as she now has a company car...........:wave:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

david g said:


> Simply stunning :thumb:


Thanks David and I am enjoying the CG products on this detail...........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

1996a6v6 said:


> Fantastic, those alloys really suit the car too :thumb::thumb::thumb:


Thanks for your comment as always mate, you can't beat a little dish and stretch.........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> very nice, very tidy car too.


Thanks for the comment.........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

m30rmf said:


> Wish my polished lips were as shiny as yours!!!!! How are you at restoring wheels???lol


:lol:

Restoring wheels I am not so good at......cleaning them, sealing them and keeping them in fairly good condition I am OK at..........I do however know a guy that polished my lips who is brilliant...........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

saxoboy07 said:


> One of the nicest skoda's i've seen:thumb: love the alloys on your car at the moment, the winter ones look good to:thumb:


Thanks for the comment, looking forward to trying the Merc rims later on maybe at the weekend if I get chance........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

rfmatt said:


> NIce work, looking great. Have to admit though, I love the Merc rims but they're gonna be a nightmare to keep clean but they'll look awesome and save the expensive rims so that's what counts!


You think?

I reckon with the centre being black it should be OK? EZ Wheel Brush and some Jetseal 109 and I should be away...............:car:

We will see...........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> It's about time you had some pic's of your motor on DW, Nice work Baker.............:thumb:


It has been up on here before mate but thought that the results this time were better as my range of products has helped big time..........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

uberbmw said:


> Great work mate, car looks excellant so do the rims lol!
> 
> Hopefully see it at the show tomorrow


Thanks very much mate........

Did you take an umbrella?!?!:wall:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

SuperiorShine said:


> My tribe would destroy that lovely cream in minutes. I think those Superbs look really nice, but I must have black leather.


Yeah it's not 'child' friendly but the cream does look nice against the contrasting trim, the black leather in there just dulls the car down...........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> Brilliant work Baker :thumb:


Thanks for the comment........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Looking very good, they should be blown away


Too many other nice cars there mate, always gets some looks but at the end of the day there are some cars there that have had £1000's spent on them...........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

nicko_12345 said:


> Only thing missing is cream leather


Yep, agree with you on that one, have been looking but you don't see many Superb's being broken...........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> that is the nicest superb ive seen and ive seen alot of them! top job!


Thanks very much for the comment.........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Drysponge said:


> Nice tidy up there Si,
> 
> I got to say I just love those winter wheels..... Love the dish.......
> Are you sure you want to use them for winter use?
> ...


Alright Mart....

Yeah they will be fine mate, as soon as I have them on the car I will ofcourse send you some pics............:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> liked that car a lot when you came up to the Bicester meet, but it looks lovely after a quick detail
> 
> hope it survives the rain this weekend


Yeah looks great when it's cleaned up but today it's looking like it needs some more attention...........oh well............:wall:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Rich H said:


> Wow :argie: I love your car - never seen full pics of it before as it's always in the background of your details lol.
> 
> I personally prefer the "winter wheels"! But still - car will look great on either set.


Thanks for the comment, it was posted up on here a long time ago but glad you like it..........

Prefer the winter wheels? I will reserve judgement, it's just a shame they are an inch smaller and 0.5J not as wide on all the wheels, we will see..........


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice one Simon, the car looked good at E38 and it was good to finally meet you! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> Nice one Simon, the car looked good at E38 and it was good to finally meet you! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Thanks Alex, good to finally put some faces to those names.......:thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

I might be putting my neck on the line here but i think i prefer the winter rims to the ASA's you have on the car atm.

I'd consider trying them on for size and posting a few pics up...

Forgot to say... awesome car... very cool


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome motor 

Would love those rims (both!) on my wifes passat - it needs some pimpage! lol


----------



## m30rmf (Apr 1, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Restoring wheels I am not so good at......cleaning them, sealing them and keeping them in fairly good condition I am OK at..........I do however know a guy that polished my lips who is brilliant...........:thumb:


Who polished them for you, where is he based and any idea of the sort of money he charges if i may ask? thanks


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

very very nice car those wheels are awsome


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Excellent mate,love interior,wouldnt stay clean for long with my lot


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

n_d_fox said:


> I might be putting my neck on the line here but i think i prefer the winter rims to the ASA's you have on the car atm.
> 
> I'd consider trying them on for size and posting a few pics up...
> 
> Forgot to say... awesome car... very cool


Thanks for the comment mate.........

Personal preference on the wheels I guess and I will post pics up in later months but the Merc Wheels are an inch smaller so won't have the same presence or stance as the ASA's...........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Dan Clark said:


> Awesome motor
> 
> Would love those rims (both!) on my wifes passat - it needs some pimpage! lol


Thanks for the comment........

You can't beat a little 'pimpage'.........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

m30rmf said:


> Who polished them for you, where is he based and any idea of the sort of money he charges if i may ask? thanks


He is a member on here and his company is called Pureklas, they have a website:

www.pureklas.co.uk

If you contact him then just say that you have seen my wheels and wondered about getting yours done, he is in Coventry and the service is exceptional...........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

chris l said:


> very very nice car those wheels are awsome


Many thanks for the comment........

(Working on a Focus ST170 at the moment, same shape as your avatar picture............:buffer


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

SCOTIA said:


> Excellent mate,love interior,wouldnt stay clean for long with my lot


:lol:

Your not the only one to have suggested that mate..............beige isn't the easiest to keep clean, especially cbeige cloth...........:doublesho


----------



## Kinnell (Nov 6, 2007)

Awlright Baker 

Not seen the big Superb for a while, looking good.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice work, what are those small ovals on the corner of the front and rear bumpers, by the wheels?


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

Baker 21, as usual cracking work and an absolutely great write up.

I always enjoy reading your write ups as they're always very detailed and always accompanied with great photo's...keep up the good work.

Your car looks looks stunning and i absolutely love the winter wheels, cant wait to see them on your motor.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Kinnell said:


> Awlright Baker
> 
> Not seen the big Superb for a while, looking good.


Good to see you on here mate........:wave:

The big barge is still going........touch wood........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mike V said:


> Nice work, what are those small ovals on the corner of the front and rear bumpers, by the wheels?


Thanks for the comment........:thumb:

They are a retro-fit item from Hella where I used to work and they are LED side markers, they come in three different coloured bezels but illuminate orange when the side lights are on.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

M7 ATW said:


> Baker 21, as usual cracking work and an absolutely great write up.
> 
> I always enjoy reading your write ups as they're always very detailed and always accompanied with great photo's...keep up the good work.
> 
> Your car looks looks stunning and i absolutely love the winter wheels, cant wait to see them on your motor.


Thanks for the comment.....

I try to structure the threads in a common pattern so you can expect compare them to others and also try to make them easy to follow. It can be time consuming to take photos during the day but I think it makes it all worth while if you take some good photos......:thumb:

Plenty more to come on the detailing front and I have started on the BMW M3 tonight and tomorrow will see a 'three-some' on the detail........:buffer:

Thanks again for your kind post.......:thumb:


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Thanks for the comment.....
> 
> I try to structure the threads in a common pattern so you can expect compare them to others and also try to make them easy to follow. It can be time consuming to take photos during the day but I think it makes it all worth while if you take some good photos......:thumb:
> 
> ...


I look forward to reading about the m3.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

M7 ATW said:


> I look forward to reading about the m3.


..........:detailer:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

every time i see your car Baker i want it more and more  then i noticed its only 5 speed for a diesel  


stunning work and love the "winter" wheels


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Kev_mk3 said:


> every time i see your car Baker i want it more and more  then i noticed its only 5 speed for a diesel
> 
> stunning work and love the "winter" wheels


Thanks for the comment Kev............it's not a Vauxhall though.........

5 speed? Is that not enough?


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Thanks for the comment Kev............it's not a Vauxhall though.........
> 
> 5 speed? Is that not enough?


my next car will be VAG mate more than likely a Bora or Passat TDI (130 or 150bhp tho) BUT the superb looks like a good alternative that i and i dare say others forget.

I thought most of them had a 6 speed box TBH!


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

deadly work mate


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Kev_mk3 said:


> my next car will be VAG mate more than likely a Bora or Passat TDI (130 or 150bhp tho) BUT the superb looks like a good alternative that i and i dare say others forget.
> 
> I thought most of them had a 6 speed box TBH!


The Superb is a good option and having owned a Bora before this the Superb wins hands down on build quality and reliability everytime........

6 speed is only on a few models I am afraid........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

djcromie said:


> deadly work mate


Thanks for the comment.......:thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice job bakes, loving the winter rims. Whats the next detail?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> Nice job bakes, loving the winter rims. Whats the next detail?


Dug up an old thread here mate............:wave:

Thanks for the comment.............


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

So what is the next detail...:lol:


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Miiint.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> So what is the next detail...:lol:


Sorry mate must have missed that when I read your response...........:wall:

I have a BMW 1 Series 120d with some M-Sport bits and pieces on it in black..........:buffer:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

benji330i said:


> Miiint.


Thanks for the comment........:thumb:


----------



## m30rmf (Apr 1, 2008)

Have you managed to get those new winter wheels on yet?????


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

m30rmf said:


> Have you managed to get those new winter wheels on yet?????


Nah mate, no rubber on them yet, don't think they will be on for another couple of months to be honest..............:car:


----------

